# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 218

## Joeb454

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 218 for the month of December 2010.

*In This Issue*

Announcing the next Ubuntu User Days EventResults from the December 17th Americas Membership Board meetingResults from the December Asia-Oceania Membership Board meetingWelcome new Edubuntu members and an Edubuntu DeveloperAnnouncing Ubuntu IRC MembershipNatty Alpha 1 ReleasedUbuntu StatsLoCo NewsLaunchpad NewsCaching Ubuntu Package DownloadsSound Indicator news and updatesNatty Translations Plans I-IIIUbuntu Screencasts: How To Sign the Ubuntu Code of ConductWorking together to get Unity ready for NattyProject Unity L10NUnity Bitesize Progress Report for 20 DecemberChecking in with the Artwork TeamNo More PS3 CD Builds for NattyPaul Tagliamonte's "Myth Busted" SeriesUbuntu Translations Interviews: André Gondim (Brazilian Portuguese Translation Team)AskUbuntu reaches 5000 questions - 11000 answers - 7000 users - 50000 votesUbuntu Cloud ScreencastsDesign Museum exhibition LondonFull Circle Magazine - Issue #44Full Circle Magazine - Issue #43Featured PodcastsWeekly Ubuntu Development Team MeetingsMonthly Team Reports: October 2010Monthly Team Reports: November 2010Upcoming Meetings and EventsUpdates and Security for 6.06, 8.04, 9.10, 10.04 and 10.10 in DecemberAnd Much Much More

*General Community News*

*Announcing the next Ubuntu User Days Event*

We are pleased to announce that the next Ubuntu User Days (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays) event is scheduled to take place from Saturday January 29th 2011, 09:45 UTC until Sunday January 30th 2011, 03:00 UTC. To quote the wiki page, "User Days was created to be a set of courses offered during a one day period to teach the beginning or intermediate Ubuntu user the basics to get them started with Ubuntu". Logs (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/lucid) from the last Ubuntu User Days event are also available for anyone who might be interested.

In order for this event to be a success, we need lots of help leading sessions. To volunteer to lead a session, you can contact a member of the Ubuntu User Days Team (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-user-days/+members) by sending an email to theubuntu-classroom at lists.ubuntu.com mailing list or on IRC by stopping by #ubuntu-classroom-backstage on irc.freenode.net. If you are unsure of a topic for your session, you can use the Course Suggestions wiki page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/CourseSuggestions) as a reference. Please be sure to pass this information along to any of your friends who might be interested in either participating or leading a session.

http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/?p=187
https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/000258.html

*Results from the December 17th Americas Membership Board meeting*

The approval results from the December 17th Americas Membership meeting are as follows:

Jason Gerard DeRose
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JasonGerardDerose | https://launchpad.net/~jderose

Jason is the lead developer of Novacut Distributed Video Editor, with which he seeks to make Ubuntu premier platform for professional video production. He helped shoot the HD video and led a session on Distributed Media Library at UDS-N. He has been a Debian user since 2000 and started using Ubuntu around the 3rd release, he was also an early adopter of launchpad and bzr for project management.

Congratulations and welcome to this new member!

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001225.html

*Results from the December Asia-Oceania Membership Board meeting*

Adnan Quaium has achieved membership at tonight's Asia-Oceania RMB meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/maqtanim

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001223.html

*Welcome new Edubuntu members and an Edubuntu Developer*

We welcome the following Edubuntu members. They are both existing Ubuntu members who have been involved in Edubuntu and have recently applied for membership:

Belinda Lopez: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelindaLopez
Michael Hall: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mhall119

Michael Hall also applied for edubuntu-dev status, which allows uploading to the Edubuntu package set. Michael received 4 votes in favour and is now an official Edubuntu Developer.

Thanks to both members for their involvment and we look forward to their continued contributions!

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ed...er/003666.html

Announcing Ubuntu Cloud Portal

Located at cloud.ubuntu.com, the Ubuntu Cloud Portal "helps new-comers to the Ubuntu cloud community quickly find interesting information they may care about such as documentation to read/edit, projects that may interest them and so on. In this first release the following is available."

http://foss-boss.blogspot.com/2010/1...ud-portal.html

*Announcing Ubuntu IRC Membership*

I am pleased to announce that the Ubuntu IRC Council is now ready to start accepting applications for Ubuntu IRC Membership (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-members). The Ubuntu IRC Members team represents the people who have made a significant contribution to Ubuntu through the IRC medium. Applications to join this team are done through a process (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Membersh...%20application) very similar to what you might go through (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership#P...g%20Membership) to acquire membership from any other board or council in the community.

Please remember, Ubuntu IRC Membership is a way for people to acquire Ubuntu Membership for IRC contributions. Some examples of what these might include are available on the wiki (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Membersh...0Contributions). For more general contributions, you should apply through a Regional Membership Board (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards).

By becoming an Ubuntu IRC Member, you gain all of the benefits (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership#B...f%20Membership) granted by normal Ubuntu Membership as well as the privilege of voting in various polls of the Ubuntu IRC community by becoming a member of the ~ubuntu-irc-members team on Launchpad. This includes voting for members of the Ubuntu IRC Council.

If you have any questions about Ubuntu IRC Membership, please feel free to contact a member of the Ubuntu IRC Council (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-council).

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001174.html

*Natty Alpha 1 Released*

Alpha 1 is the first in a series of milestone CD images that will be released throughout the Natty development cycle.  The Alpha images are known to be reasonably free of showstopper CD build or installer bugs, while representing a very recent snapshot of Natty. You can download it here:

http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/alpha-1/ (Ubuntu Desktop, Server)

Additional ISOs and torrents are also available.

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/000793.html

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (80366) -4860 over last weekCritical (51) +15 over last weekUnconfirmed (45051) +1903 over last week

* Open (80961) -4265 over last week
* Open (81824) -3402 over last week
* Open (82861) -2365 over last week
* Open (84176) -1050 over last week
* Open (84815) -411 over last week
* Open (85482) +256 over last week
* Open (85571) +345 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Translation Stats Lucid*

 1. English (UK) (0) -5415 over last week
 2. Spanish (7572) -2179 over last week
 3. Brazilian Portuguese (28557) -2546 over last week
 4. French (36114) -5231 over last week
 5. Turkish (44680) -7755 over last week

1. English (UK) (0) -5415 over last week
1. English (UK) (2) -5413 over last week
1. English (UK) (0) -5415 over last week
1. English (UK) (1) -5414 over last week
1. English (UK) (1) -5414 over last week
1. English (UK) (1) -5414 over last week
1. English (UK) (1) -5414 over last week
Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 10.10 "Maverick Meerkat", see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/

*Ubuntu Brainstorm Top 5 this week*

disk repair evolution - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26824/Localized Ubuntu Countdown - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26813/No quick way to get to the target of a link/shortcut in Nautilus - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26807/Show a progress bar when Nautilus is working. - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26815/Merge MeMenu and MessagingMenu (indicators) - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26816/

Scalable horizontal size for UNITY dockbar. - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26750/Academic Alliance - Ubuntu in Education - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26702/Easy way to figure out the applications real name - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26650/Support multiple payment options in Ubuntu Software Center - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26620/Allow network history to hold larger numbers - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26571/7z is open and should be promoted by linux distros - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26504/Make the information about the architecture easier to find - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26443/

Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu. You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

*LoCo News*

*6th National Conference on Free Software in Tunisia*

In a series of posts, Nizar Kerkeni discusses the National Conference on Open Source Software in Tunisia on December 15th 2010. His posts also include photos and videos of the event.

Tunisian LoCo meeting with Mark Shuttleworth: http://blog.nizarus.org/2010/12/tuni...k-shuttleworth
Photos of the National Conference on Open Source Software in Tunisia: http://blog.nizarus.org/2010/12/phot...are-in-tunisia
Mark Shuttleworth opening keynote: http://blog.nizarus.org/2010/12/mark...pening-keynote
Badges: http://blog.nizarus.org/2010/12/badges

*Ubuntu-California.org Launched!*

Elizabeth Krumbach, one of the leadership trio of the Ubuntu California team, talks about the process of creation and launch of the team's new website and ideas for additional components that the team wants to include moving forward.

http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=3829

*Launchpad News*

*Removing team polls*

The Launchpad team announces the removal of team polls, citing problematic user interface and feature set, and lack of popularity (only 500 polls since inception in 2006).

http://blog.launchpad.net/?p=1860

*Changing how we track Launchpads bugs, questions and blueprints*

From today, all Launchpad bugs, code, questions and blueprints are tracked under the onelaunchpad project.

Weve already moved everything from the individual projects over to the parent launchpadproject. All you need do differently is search/file bugs, questions and blueprints under thatparent Launchpad project, rather than Rosetta, for example.

Dont worry, though, there are redirects in place so that old links will still work.

There are also a couple of one-time steps you may need to take:

Update your bug subscriptions: if youre subscribed to individual bugs, you need do nothing. If youre subscribed to all bugs for a particular project, Malone for example, youll now need to subscribe to all Launchpad bugs.Check your answer contact status: if youre an answer contact for one particular application in Launchpad, and want to continue as such, youll need to become an answer contact for all of Launchpad.

To start with, bugs that weve merged in from one of the old sub-projects will have a tag that shows which project it came from. However, were planning to drop those tags once everyones settled into using just the one project.

Our code hosting wont change at all as weve always hosted code under the parent Launchpad project.

This new approach will better reflect that Launchpad is one codebase but will also have a big practical benefit: itll be easier to find bugs and dupes because everything will be under the same project.

For more, including rationale, read the rest at: http://blog.launchpad.net/?p=1863

*The Planet*

*Caching Ubuntu Package Downloads*

Alan Pope has a new server and a household with several Ubuntu systems. In addition to keeping these all updated, in the course of testing he is required to re-download the same packages as he tests different install methods. He discusses his use of the squid-deb-proxy package to cache Ubuntu package downloads, speeding up testing and putting less stress on the repositories.

http://popey.com/blog/?p=1314

*Sound Indicator news and updates*

In a guest post by Conor Curran on Jorge Castro's blog, he discusses his role as Sound Architect on the DX team within Canonical, and the future of the Indicator Sound, the indicator which sits on the top panel of the Ubuntu desktop.

http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/2420040342

*Natty Translations Plans I-III*

David Planella has written a series of posts discussing the progress of the translations plans in Natty.

In the first he talks about the launch of Translations Stories where they'd "like to show how translations change peoples lives for the best, and how the work of translators has an impact on that. Wed like to share our excitement and highlight the awesome work translators do, and we thought that articles with translations stories would be the perfect vehicle for that."

He also discusses the steps you can take to contribute.

http://davidplanella.wordpress.com/?p=645

In the second he announces Translations Training Sessions. They wish to hold "a series of regular events where translators can just attend and learn, in a hands-on way, all the different aspects of translating our favourite distro. There, they should also be able to ask their questions and discuss any topics related to translations. Another goal is to also provide material for all teams to adapt and reuse for their own training events for new translators"

http://davidplanella.wordpress.com/?p=810

In the third he announces the the Ubuntu Translations Portal inital test deployment. "The idea behind the portal is to aggregate all existing content and to be the main entry point to the translations community for new contributors, providing them answers, inspiration and excitement. For experienced translators it will be a central point for resources and news about translating Ubuntu."

His post gives step by step instructions on how to contribute.

http://davidplanella.wordpress.com/?p=832

*Ubuntu Screencasts:  How To Sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct*

The Ubuntu Screencasts team has released their latest screen cast - this time walking users through how to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct.

"This screencast goes through the steps of signing the Ubuntu Code of Conduct. This is often some ones first time to use a key, so this screencast will take you through the whole process from creating the PGP Key to signing the Ubuntu Code of Conduct."

http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC

*Working together to get Unity ready for Natty*

Jono Bacon has been working hard to make the transition to Unity a smooth, painless and providing the best user experience possible. He highlights some of the great work that has already been done within the community and explains how you can help out with bug fixing, testing, design and translations.

http://www.jonobacon.org/?p=3151

*Project Unity L10N*

David Planella reports that Unity is available in more than 60 languages, but there are about 150 translation teams, in this post he explains how you can contribute to translations in your own language.

http://davidplanella.wordpress.com/?p=822

*Unity Bitesize Progress Report for 20 December*

Jorge Castro introduces contributor Stefano Candori, talks about some of the most interesting "bitesize" Unity bugs and explains how you can get involved fixing bitesize bugs.

http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/2392757965

Also check out more Unity progress reports on Jorge's blog
Unity Status Report for 14 December: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/2312609745
Unity Bitesize Bug Report for 7 December: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/2134565731
Getting Started working on Unity: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/2084859426

*Checking in with the Artwork Team*

John Baer showcases some of the exceptional Edubuntu desktop wallpaper submissions.

http://www.projblog.com/?p=2384

*No More PS3 CD Builds for Natty*

Amber Graner writes that in a post to the ubuntu-devel-announce list, Ubuntu developer Colin Watson announced that the daily PlayStation 3 CD builds have ceased. Reasons cited included changes by Sony which make it more difficult to run Ubuntu on newer systems and lack of developers to keep up with having the builds working properly.

http://www.ubuntu-user.com/content/view/full/1621

*Paul Tagliamonte's "Myth Busted" Series*

Paul Tagliamonte has written a series of blog entries he calls "Myth Busted" to highlight some of the myths surrounding Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.

Myth Busted #1: Ubuntu Hackers are Canonical Employees: http://blog.pault.ag/post/2060855360
Myth Busted #2: You need to program to contribute to Ubuntu: http://blog.pault.ag/post/2063914269
Myth Busted #3: Unity is Lock-in: http://blog.pault.ag/post/2082819050
Myth Busted #4: By pandering to non-technical users, they will not give back: http://blog.pault.ag/post/2092032342
Myth Busted #5: Ubuntu is linux, linux is all white text on a black screen, dont give me that! http://blog.pault.ag/post/2109223148
Myth Busted #6: Ubuntu is only for n00bs and not for serious linux users ( n00buntu ): http://blog.pault.ag/post/2338202559

*Ubuntu Translations Interviews: André Gondim (Brazilian Portuguese Translation Team)*

As a part of the Ubuntu Translations Interviews, this interview features André Gondim, the Brazilian Portuguese translation team coordinator.

http://ubuntu-news.org/?p=3209

*AskUbuntu reaches 5000 questions - 11000 answers - 7000 users - 50000 votes*

Ralph Janke reports on the success of AskUbuntu.com and offers the following statistics as of December 15th:

# of questions: 5028# of answers: 11836# of comments: 17886# of votes: 50577# of badges: 11526# of users: 7349

http://drupal.txwikinger.me.uk/conte...rs-50000-votes

*Ubuntu Cloud Screencasts*

On November 22nd Ahmed Kamal announced that they were looking for volunteers to help create a series of Ubuntu Cloud Screencasts.

http://foss-boss.blogspot.com/2010/1...olunteers.html

There are now 3 such screencasts available at http://www.youtube.com/user/ubuntucloud

Ubuntu Server in Amazon EC2 Cloud: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYJLIfVuSMY

Introducing Ubuntu Cloud Portal: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QU68TrGXMU

Ubuntu Cloud-Init Technology: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zL3BdbKyGY

*In Other News*

*Design Museum exhibition London*

Design Museum London has asked Bruno Maag from Dalton Maag, the firm which designed the new Ubuntu font to put on an exhibition of his work. In collaboration with the Canonical design team, "the exhibition will be in two parts a substantial part of which will be featuring the Ubuntu font."

http://design.canonical.com/?p=16079

*Full Circle Magazine - Issue #44*

Full Circle - the independent magazine for the Ubuntu Linux community are proud to announce the release of our forty-fourth issue.

This month:
Command and Conquer.How-To : Program in Python - Part 18, Backup With Wubi and Link Shortening with Phurl.Review - Unetbootin.Top 5 - BitTorrent Clients.

plus: Interviews, Ubuntu Games, My Opinion, My Story, and much much more!

Get it while it's hot! http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-44/

*Full Circle Magazine - Issue #43*

Full Circle - the independent magazine for the Ubuntu Linux community  are proud to announce the release of our forty-third issue.

This month:
Command and Conquer.How-To : Program in Python - Part 17, Virtualize Part 6 - Debian & Xen, and Editing Photos With Raw Therapee.Review - Conky & Untangle.Top 5 - Backup Ideas.Readers Survey 2010 Comments & Replies!

plus: Interviews, Ubuntu Games, My Opinion, My Story, and much much more!

Get it while it's hot! http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-43/

*Featured Podcasts*

*Ubuntu UK Podcast: S03E23  Departure of a Grand Old Man*

Laura Cowen, Ciemon Dunville, Mark Johnson, Alan Pope and Tony Whitmore get together for the last episode of season 3 of the Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo Team!

* OGG download High:
http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...03e23_high.ogg
* OGG download Low:
http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...s03e23_low.ogg
* MP3 download High:
http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...03e23_high.mp3
* MP3 download Low:
http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...s03e23_low.mp3

In this weeks show:-
We talk about what weve been doing including playing with Diaspora, desktop coding with QT Quick, changing passwords after the Gawker hack, taking the ITIL exam, having characters in Doctor Who The Four Doctors named after us and geeking out with MQTT.We review our predictions for 2010 from last year, and make new ones for the year ahead.In the NewsCommand Line Love  Check status of Ubuntu One file transfersThe Ubuntu UK Podcast Players perform a special version of Jack and the Beanstalk.We mention some Ubuntu related news in the Gerald/bit-about-Ubuntu/ecosphere:-Finally we have your feedback

http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/?p=1805

*Full Circle Podcast 14: NFC  Nantucket Fried Chicken*

In this episode, Narwhals, Wayland and I almost forgot, Amnesia. With hosts Robin Catling, Ed Hewitt and Dave Wilkins.

OGG: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/podpre...p14_181210.ogg
MP3: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/podpre...p14_181210.mp3

http://fullcirclemagazine.org/?p=1117

*Ubuntu Development with Daniel Holbach ustream.tv Launches*

On November 24th Daniel Holbach announced the launch of a series of ustream videos he'd be doing about Ubuntu Development.

http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=823

The past vidoes are now available for viewing, stay tuned for more!

Ubuntu Development: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/11079901
Getting Set Up: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/11339458

*Ubuntu Translations with David Planella ustream.tv Launches*

David Planella has launched a ustream.tv series covering translations, he says " I'll be talking about how Ubuntu is translated, how translation teams work, and whatever else time allows. On later shows I'll focus in more detail on particular subjects (upstreams, best practices, etc.  I'll also take requests!)."

http://davidplanella.wordpress.com/?p=692

The past vidoes are now available for viewing, stay tuned for more!

First Ubuntu Translations Videocast: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/11209840
First Steps Translating Ubuntu: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/11466931

*Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings*

3 Dec 2010 Release Team Meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/2010-12-036 Dec 2010 Stable Release Team https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/.../2010-12-06-SR7 Dec 2010 Kernel Team Meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting/2010-12-077 Dec 2010 Desktop Team Meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-12-077 Dec 2010 Server Team Meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Server/2010120710 Dec 2010 Release Team Meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/2010-12-1014 Dec 2010 Kernel Team Meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting/2010-12-1414 Dec 2010 Desktop Team Meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-12-1414 Dec 2010 Server Team Meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Server/2010121416 Dec 2010 Mobile Team Meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/M.../2010/2010121617 Dec 2010 Release Team Meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/2010-12-1721 Dec 2010 Desktop Team Meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-12-2123 Dec 2010 Mobile Team Meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/M.../2010/20101223

*Monthly Team Reports: October 2010*

*Ubuntu Governance*

==== Americas Regional Membership Board ====

The approval results from the October 21st Americas Membership meeting are as follows:

Ahmed Kamal (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AhmedKamal |  https://launchpad.net/~kim0)

==== Developer Membership Board ====

Developer Membership Board meeting 2010-10-11 19:00 UTC

Chair: Michael Bienia

Present: Cody A.W. Somerville, Colin Watson, Stéphane Graber, Soren Hansen

Absent: Emmet Hikory

Action review:

[ACTION] Cody Somerville to send e-mail requesting feedback from developers on Marco Rodrigues application to participate in Ubuntu Development. (→ Didn't happen yet.)

Administrative Matters

Review Marco Rodrigues participation in Ubuntu Development

     Further discussion on how to proceed with Marco's request.

     Deferred without any decision to the next meeting.

MOTU Applications

Felix Geyer (debfx) (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FelixGeyer/MOTUApplication)

     Approved: 5 for, 0 against, 0 abstained.

Next meeting

Date: October 25th 2010, 12:00 UTC

Chair: TBD

Meeting Log (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/10/11...u-meeting.html)

==== IRC Council ====

Ubuntu IRC Council Meeting 2010-10-09 (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/10/09...u-meeting.html)

Attendance: nhandler (chair), Seeker, jussi, topyli, tsimpson, rww, Tm_T, ikonia, IdleOne

[TOPIC] -offtopic 'support' discussion policy

Agreed to defer discussion about the policy until the next meeting due to Pici not being around

[TOPIC] All core channel ops should have +o in -ops

Agree to treat #ubuntu-ops like other core channels in need of more OPs at least until core-ops are setup

It was felt that midnight to 9am UK time is the general area needing more OPs

nhandler to send out email about recruiting OPs for #ubuntu-ops

[TOPIC] Copying access list of #ubuntu to #ubuntu+1

Agreed that being an #ubuntu operator also grants operator access in #ubuntu+1

tsimpson to document change on the OP application wiki page, send email to ML, update access lists, and update teams on LP

nhandler to do post-meeting tasks

IRC Council meeting 31 Oct 2010

Attendance: topyli (chair), nhandler, Pici, tsimpson

TOPIC: Failure to document blanket ban policy

ACTION: Pici to document ikonia's namespace ban proposal

TOPIC: Failure to respond / follow up on pending actions

Discussed delegation, mailing list responsiveness, and related items. Council admits slowness.

TOPIC: High level council overviews

Discussed current council's activity

Pointed out the Team Reports exist

TOPIC: Discussion about approved/non-approved shell hosts access to Ubuntu channels (revisit)

ACTION: topyli to send formal agreement to ikonia's suggestion on mailing list

TOPIC: Clearing the ban list

Decided to clear all old bans without comments on them, giving ops a week's grace time to document important bans

ACTION: nhandler to send mail about the sweep

==== LoCo Council ====

We had a LoCo Council meeting on October 19th. Topics discussed:

UDS-M Blueprint

Sit down one night next week at UDS via skype/gobby and spend 2 hours getting UDS-M bp all done

UDS-N Blueprint

https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubu...n-loco-council

LoCo Team {re}approvals

Ubuntu-NI - Re-approved

Ubuntu-US-CO - Re-approved

Ubuntu-US-OH - Re-approved

==== Technical Board ====

Meeting 2010-10-05

Chair: Colin Watson

Present: Kees Cook, Matt Zimmerman, Martin Pitt

Apologies: Mark Shuttleworth

Guests: Michael Vogt, Jamie Strandboge

Action review

Martin Pitt to ask Martin Pool about bzr self test instructions on installed system -- DONE

Kees to add bzr selftest to qa-regression-testing project -- DONE

Martin to add bzr microrelease exception to StableReleasePolicy -- DONE

Decide/document ubuntu-archive interaction with ARB packages

Michael Vogt confirmed that extras.ubuntu.com is a mirror of a PPA owned by the ARB, which means that ubuntu-archive will have no direct interaction with it as it stands.

[ACTION] Colin to ensure that documentation on nature of extras.ubuntu.com archive makes it into process docs, and ensure that ARB legality checks are synchronised with those of ubuntu-archive

Decide on permission changes documented in Bug: 174375 - Matt Zimmerman

The TB voted in favour of Brian's proposal.

Martin noted that bug targeting needs to be more open than just release managers (Brian's proposal asks that it shouldn't exclude uploaders).  There was no disagreement.  The main goal here is to separate the blueprint and bug permissions currently aggregated into ubuntu-drivers.

[ACTION] Matt to follow up with Brian on Bug: 174375

Chromium security updates (continuation of previous discussion)

General consensus seems to be that we can drop the seven-day waiting period on promotion to -updates for chromium-browser, but should not drop -proposed and some kind of verification.

While this still seems too immature for main, the security team will need to treat it essentially like the non-free Flash plugin: it's universe and therefore theoretically unsupported by the security team, but in practice we know lots of people use it and act accordingly, running updates through all the usual checklists.  Regressions on individual web pages and such won't merit a USN, though.

Jamie says that qa-regression-testing has a semi-automatic script which should catch any huge issues here.

The board is currently awaiting a proposal from the principal uploader, Fabien Tassin, and a formal vote will wait for that.

No new community bugs to look at

Next chair: Kees Cook

*Ubuntu Development Teams*

==== Kubuntu Team ====

===== Development =====

Final release of Kubuntu 10.10|Maverick Meerkat (http://www.kubuntu.org/news/10.10-release)

First of several Efika MX Smarttop systems (armel), donated through powerdeveloper.org, for Kubuntu development is operational and available to kubuntu-dev for porting work.

===== Packaging =====

KDE SC 4.5.2 is available (http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.2) from Kubuntu Updates PPA

KDevelop 4.1 Release Candidate (http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kdevelop...eta-1-packaged) is ready for testing from Kubuntu Beta Backports PPA

KOffice 2.3 Beta 1 is available also (http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kdevelop...eta-1-packaged) for testing in Kubuntu Beta Backports PPA

QtCreator 2.1 Beta 1 is packaged (http://www.kubuntu.org/news/qtcreato...eta-1-packaged)

===== Community =====

Council met (https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings) to consider the membership of Valorie Zimmerman (valorie) (https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ValorieZimmerman): Launchpad (https://launchpad.net/~valorie-zimmerman) 15 October 2010

Many team members attended UDS (http://summit.ubuntu.com/): Riddell, ScottK, Apachelogger, Shadeslayer, Rbelem, Maco, agateau, mgraesslin, darkwingduck, Persia, Jussi, Valorie, and from Qt, Thiago, Densi, Zeno from 25-29 October, in Orlando, Florida. Our sessions were well-attended and productive: Proceedings (https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UDSProceedings/N)

Kubuntu Team at UDS (http://www.flickr.com/photos/4505973...7625297087490/)

Shadeslayer and Agateau gave well-received lightning talks.

==== Xubuntu Team ====

===== Bug Triage =====

Still squashing bugs. This will be an on-going process.

===== Packaging, Development, & Testing =====

We tested Maverick Meerkat Release Candidate with good results.

We released Xubuntu 10.10 on time.

Inclusion of Xfce 4.7.x (future 4.8) is being worked on in natty.

===== Website & Marketing =====

Xubuntu needs a new Marketing Lead. Contact us per http://xubuntu.org/devel if interested or email charlie-tca@ubuntu.com

===== Artwork =====

We still need a good plymouth theme.

Charlie is working with the Ubuntu Artwork Team to draw a specification for xubuntu artwork in Natty Narwhal.

===== Community =====

We are striving to get more users to blog about Xubuntu. We would like to keep word out of the changes being made, as well as new releases.

We are attempting to submit new articles to Ubuntu Weekly News at least once a month about Xubuntu.

===== Documentation =====

Xubuntu needs a new Documentation Lead. Contact us per http://xubuntu.org/devel if interested or email charlie-tca@ubuntu.com

==== Ubuntu Studio ====

Ubuntu Studio Maverick Meerkat 10.10 released, mirth and frivolity ensued

Development for Natty teeters on the precipice of beginning - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio...atty%20Narwhal

moderating package selection (i.e. adding and removing packages)

developed around task focused workflow - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/Workflows

helps define the package selection - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio...ionDevelopment

additional metapackages might be created for finer installation control of audio apps

eliminate duplicate functionality (i.e. remove LADSPA plugins if the same plugins are available in LV2 format)

Art development

plymouth theme

Website Update

fleshing out audience

developing purpose for audience

identifying components for various page

evaluating mock-ups

Began to assign team positions

testing lead/contact/liaison - rlamerio

IRC user support - holstein

Kernel development

working with Ubuntu Kernel Team to get -lowlatency kernel into archives

began developing team and plan to test -lowlatency and -realtime kernels https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime

*Ubuntu LoCo Teams*

==== Asturian Team ====

29 October - 1Help=1Coffee (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/75) & μCourses (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/73). Picture (http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4056/...32fd53c3b8.jpg).

22 October - 1Help=1Coffee (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/75) & μCourses (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/73). Picture (http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1060/...ed931e4e_z.jpg).

15 October - 1Help=1Coffee (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/75) & μCourses (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/73). Picture (http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4089/...42157672_z.jpg).

10 October - Release Party (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/124) Ubuntu 10.10!. Pictures (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/129).

8 October - 1Help=1Coffee (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/75) & μCourses (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/73). Picture (http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4034/...14d059e7_z.jpg).

1 October - 1Help=1Coffee (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/75) & μCourses (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/73). Picture (http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4065/...7c4214bc_z.jpg).

==== Belgian Team ====

October 1st: finished our first ever Team report (for September)

October 10th: booth at Computer Fair in Kortrijk (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelgianTeam/...ijk_2010-10-10)

October 17th: booth at Computer Fair in Brugge (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelgianTeam/...gge_2010-10-17)

October 17th: install fest @ the offices of De Wereld Morgen (http://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artikel...op-je-computer) (social news site). Thanks folks! Also photos (http://www.flickr.com/photos/2851088...7625183290868/).

Weekly IRC meetings (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelgianTeam/IrcMeetings/Reports) for coordination on October 07th, 14th and 28th

Further work has been done on the drupal module that integrates our support points map (http://ubuntu-be.org/nl/supporters) into the Drupal-based site (no map yet, but that's being worked on, and the data backend is there)

The new site layout based on the new Ubuntu branding is being tested on the "staging" server now.

Preparing for demo/talk @ Zeus computer club of UGent (Ghent University).

==== Canadian Team ====

Ubuntu Hours in Waterloo, ON (Oct. 6) and Ottawa, ON (Oct. 14)

Maverick Meerkat release parties!

Ottawa, 10-10-10 at 10:10am.

Kitchener-Waterloo, Oct. 16

Toronto, Oct. 17

IRC Meeting, Oct. 17 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam...ngs/2010-10-17)

Created a forum: l'Internauta (http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/)

==== Catalan Team ====

October 1st: Ubuntu guide in Catalan makes recommendation for the month: http://ca.wikibooks.org/wiki/Usuari:...a_Ubuntu_10.04

October 7th: visit to the Maverick release party venue to plan for the event: http://ctug.cat/

October 10th: announce for inscriptions to Maverick release party.

October 13th: Ubuntu LoCo Team appearence in most in leader newspaper in Catalonia: http://www.lavanguardia.es/internet-...sta-en-gr.html

October 26th: JosepGallart spoke about Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat and the release party on radio program (http://www.vilaweb.cat/linternauta) from Vilaweb.

==== French Team ====

October 2nd - Premier Samedi (http://www.premier-samedi.org/) in Paris. This is a multi-distribution small install fest where around 60 people come to get help configuring and installing their Linux system.

October 3rd - Working session to coordinate task to be done before announcing November Ubuntu Party in Paris (meeting information (http://wiki.ubuntu-party.org/index.p...0/Seance031010))

October 4th - weekly ubuntu-fr-webteam meeting

October 7th - releasing new forum theme : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/

October 10th - Release party in a restaurant in Paris, with around 42 guests (invitation (http://meerkat.ubuntu-party.org/paris/))

October 11th - weekly ubuntu-fr-webteam meeting

October 17th - Ubuntu Party organisation meeting and working session (minutes (http://wiki.ubuntu-party.org/index.p...10.10/CR171010))

October 18th - weekly ubuntu-fr-webteam meeting

October 18th and 19th - Working session on packaging Ubuntu French Edition CD for shipment

October 22nd - Release party in a restaurant in Lyon (invitation (http://meerkat.ubuntu-party.org/lyon/))

October 25th - weekly ubuntu-fr-webteam meeting

October 26th - Ubuntu Party organisation meeting on IRC #ubuntu-fr-meeting (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/irc://irc.fr...ntu-fr-meeting) (minutes (http://wiki.ubuntu-party.org/index.p...10.10/CR261010))

October 31st - Ubuntu Party organisation meeting and working session (topics (http://wiki.ubuntu-party.org/index.p...0.10/ODJ311010))

==== Greek Team ====

Attendance of Athens Digital Week 2010 (http://www.athensdigitalweek.org/)

Forum's poll on success of transition to 10.10 here (http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic...145558#p145558) (in Greek - translation provided on request)

Addition of some more translations to team's wiki, translators busy both in lp and upstream, attempt begun to get closer to 100%.

Community members participate in Ubuntu manual project.

Preparing for Xmas with the first set of season cards (example (http://yfrog.com/izubuntu2j))

ChaniaLUG (in Crete) organised a party 30/10, 14 members attended, had fun with food and drink and distribution of 10.10 CDs

==== Hungarian Team ====

Presenting at the Software Freedom Day at Szeged on Ubuntu (October 8): Photo 1 (http://sfd.org.hu/p1340318), Photo 2 (http://sfd.org.hu/p1340321)

Presentations at the LOK (Linux in the Education Conference) at Budapest (October 16): Flickr (http://www.flickr.com/photos/mogorva...7625191971274/)

Maverick Meerkat Release Party after the LOK on October 16

Three new learning modules have been added to the Hungarian Ubuntu Education Portal (OpenOffice.org Writer, OpenOffice.org Calc, Operating System Basics): edu.ubuntu.hu (http://edu.ubuntu.hu)

The number of registered users on ubuntu.hu has surpassed 19200

We had our monthly IRC meeting on the first Thursday of the month as usual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HungarianTeam/IRCMeetings

We regularly updated our loco site with the latest news: http://ubuntu.hu

We did various translation-related tasks

==== Ubuntu Ireland ====

On Sunday 10th of October, we had a release party to celebrate Maverick Meerkat. We started off in Jimmy Chung's for a Chinese Buffet. Followed by a trip to the The Market Bar,. To add a bit of fun to the day we had a ubuntu quiz. Questions from the quiz are here (http://www.redbrick.dcu.ie/~tdr/blog/?p=39). A nice write up is here (http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/10/1...great-success/ ). Photos here (http://pix.ie/ubuntuie/album/390376/ ). And we had  cake (http://www.lczajkowski.com/wp-conten...10/10/cake.jpg ) :).

Regular Monthly IRC Meeting (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IR...ngs/2010-10-20) was held at 8pm Irish time on Wednesday 20th October 2010.

 *On Wednesday 27th of October the Dublin Ubuntu the  Dublin (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/506/detail/) took place at the new time of 19:00 in the Trinity Capital Hotel.

 *On Thursday 28th of October the  Limerick  (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/507/detail/)Ubuntu Hour took place in the Absolute Hotel at 18:00.

A member of our loco, czajkowski headed off to UDS-N

==== Ubuntu Israel ====

We are going to unite the DB from the old and new forums.

We are going to keep our cooperation with the Ilan Ramon center to help them with ubuntu and more stuff.

We got a donation of 100 shekels (about 20 EURO).

==== Japanese Team ====

We released Ubuntu 10.10 Japanese Remix on 16th October.

http://www.ubuntulinux.jp/News/ubunt...sktop-ja-remix

Team members, Fumihito Yoshida and Ikuya Awashiro wrote articles that features Ubuntu 10.10 for the November issue of Software Design.

http://gihyo.jp/magazine/SD/archive/2010/201011

==== Nicaraguan Team ====

03 Oct:

POSOL Ep.15 (http://podcast.softwarelibre.org.ni/?p=259) released by Team POSOL (Leandro Gomez, Jose Ernesto Davila, Norman Garcia and Marcelo Gutierrez).

05 Oct:

Ubuntu Open Week in Spanish (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWe...eekMaverickLog), team members partipipated in Ubuntu Open Week in Spanish Bash.

17 Oct:

Maverick Meerkat Release Party (http://linuxtour.org/MaverickReleaseParty) Maverick Meerkat Release Party @ Hotel Mansion Teodolinda

==== Serbian Team ====

October 3rd:  Regular Team meeting on IRC

October 5th: Ubuntu 10.10 Release party scheduled for October 23th. HERE (http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/forum/Threa...tu-10-10-Party)

Oktober 10th: Ubuntu LoCo team participate in BlogOpen festival, Novi Sad, Serbia Link: HERE (http://www.blogopen.rs/)

October 23th: Release party successfully finished in Novi Sad capital town of Vojvodina province. Photos : (http://olujicz.ns-linux.org/download/party.tar.gz)

October 23rd  : Future collaboration with LUGoNS (Linux User Group of Novi Sad) detailed and improved.

October month : Further work on translation of Ubuntu Manual continued, less then 150 lines left to go.

==== South African Ubuntu team ====

2 October: Ubuntu Hour in Stellenbosch (http://my-ubuntu-day.blogspot.com/20...untu-hour.html) at Gino's Pizza place.  +- 11 people.

10 October: Release parties, how to set up a mirror (http://tumbleweed.org.za/2010/10/09/...-ubuntu-mirror) CT-Stellenbosch (http://my-ubuntu-day.blogspot.com/search/label/Maverick) team add more links to pics here please? Gauteng (http://picasaweb.google.com/zerlgi/U...easeEventAtLSD).

16 October: Release party Pretoria (http://picasaweb.google.com/zerlgi/U...at=directlink#)

18 October: IRC meeting (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20101018)

25 October: Bazaar presentation to FJUG (http://www.fjug.co.za/events/25-oct-...control-bazaar) - Pics (http://picasaweb.google.com/10243437...eat=directlink)

==== Ubuntu Tunisian LoCo Team ====

Participation and organisation of the "Ubuntu Day" at the Institute of Computer Science and Mathematics of Monastir.

Organisation : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/EventISIMM10.10

Report (in French) : http://blog.nizarus.org/2010/10/jour...im-de-monastir

Photo Album : http://ubuntu.nizarus.org/AtomCellEvent1010

==== Ubuntu United Kingdom LoCo Team ====

IRC meeting held on the 19th (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam/MeetingNotes/20101019)

UDS was attended by a number of members in person and through remote participation

Work has started on a new team website following the refreshed Ubuntu branding

Launch parties for Maverick were held around the country

2 Episodes of UUPC

http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2010/10...-laughing-gas/

http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2010/10...-we-only-knew/

==== United States Teams ====

===== Ubuntu California =====

Team meetings:

Sunday, October 3rd (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...gs/10October03)

Sunday, October 17th (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...gs/10October17)

Team changes:

Oct 4: Team Leadership Election Announcement (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001320.html)

Oct 6: In accordance with proper naming policy, moved channel from #ubuntu-california to #ubuntu-us-ca and had appropriate redirects put in place

Discussed (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001338.html) and approved Leadership (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Leadership) document

Oct 25: In accordance with request from the California Team Leader Announcement (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil), log bot was brought in to channel, logs can now be found at (http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode)

Oct 27: (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001402.html) announces the following members as the new trio of leaders:

Jack Deslippe (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/jdeslip) (jdeslip)

Elizabeth Krumbach (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/lyz) (pleia2)

David Wonderly (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DarkwingDuck) (DarkwingDuck)

Release parties:

Wiki page for all release events: BerkeleyLUG Maverick Release Party (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...averickRelease)

Oct 10: (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/444/detail/)

Oct 10: Linux Machine Show (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/443/detail/)

Oct 11: Hollywood 10.10.10 Release Party (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/441/detail/)

Ubuntu Hours:

Oct 7: Lake Forest (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/358/detail/)

Oct 21: Lake Forest (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/359/detail/)

Oct 21: Mountain View (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/474/detail/)

Oct 30: San Diego (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/524/detail/)

Other events:

Oct 9: Silicon Valley CodeCamp: Beginning Ubuntu GNU/Linux Development

Wiki: 10.10 release party (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...s/CodeCamp2010)

LP Directory: (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/424/detail/)

Oct 24: East Bay Maker Faire

Wiki: (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...stBayMakeFaire)

LP Directory: (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/486/detail/)

Oct 28: Lighting the Maverick LAMP with Ubuntu 10.10

Wiki: (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...heMaverickLAMP)

LP Directory: (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/500/detail/)

===== Ubuntu Chicago LoCo Team =====

Held our regular monthly meeting on 2010-10-04

Finalized plans for our (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/547/detail/) on 2010-11-21 at Pumping Station One (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/venues/6/detail/)

===== Florida LoCo Team =====

Team IRC meeting held on October 5th (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FloridaTeam/Minutes/20101005).

Team IRC meeting held on October 19th (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FloridaTeam/Minutes/20101019).

Ubuntu 10.10 Release Party - Tampa (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/467/detail/)

Ubuntu 10.10 Release Party - Melbourne/Viera (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/436/detail/)

Ubuntu 10.10 Release Party - Miami Lakes (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/458/detail/)

Ubuntu 10.10 Release Party - Tallahassee/FSU (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/440/detail/)

UDS-N Host Party - Orlando held on October 25th (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/242/detail/)

===== New York State Team =====

.:Events:.

2010 10 23 12pm - 4pm cws, deejoe and cprofitt will co-sponsor a Linux Workshop with Interlock Rochester

2010 10 25 through 30 - cprofitt attended UDS

.:Meetings:.

.:Other:.

===== Virginia Team =====

Regular Monthly IRC Meeting (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirginiaTeam/MeetingMinutes) was held at 8pm Eastern on October 5, 2010.

Ubuntu Open Week Activity Oct 15, 2010

Co-lead Session Have you tried turning it off and then on again? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/...ndThenOnAgain?)  (Jessica Ledbetter (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/jledbetter))

Remote participation in Ubuntu Developer Summit

Ubuntu Hour

Fridays at Noon Jim Tarvid (http://ls.net/content/ubuntu-hour) ((https://launchpad.net/~tarvid))

*Additional Ubuntu Teams*

==== Ubuntu Accessibility Team ====

Work continues on the Persona project

Accessibility of Unity and the Ubuntu desktop is a key theme at UDS

The importance of bugs affecting accessibility (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importa...ev2=25&rev1=24) has been formally defined

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility got a new header this month. Many thanks to  cprofitt (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/cprofitt ) of the Ubuntu Beginners Team.

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ac...doc/StartGuide was updated for Ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10.

==== Ubuntu Classroom Team ====

Classes held:

2 Oct: Introduction to Python: Part 3 (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/10/02...om.html#t18:01) by Pedro Mendes de Araújo for Beginners Team Dev Academy (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTea...opment/Academy)

6 Oct: Understanding fields in /proc/meminfo (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/10/06...om.html#t15:00) by the_hydra

9 Oct: Introduction to Python: Part 4 (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/10/09...om.html#t20:00) by Pedro Mendes de Araújo for Beginners Team Dev Academy (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTea...opment/Academy)

11 Oct - 15 Oct: Ubuntu Open Week (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekMaverick)

14 Oct: Tips and Tricks for New Developers (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/10/15...om.html#t02:01) by nhandler for Packaging Training (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training)

16 Oct: Introduction to Python: Part 5 (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/10/16...om.html#t20:00) by Pedro Mendes de Araújo for Beginners Team Dev Academy (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTea...opment/Academy)

22 Oct: Intro to Ubuntu (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/10/22...om.html#t20:33) by MichaelH

==== Ubuntu Women Team ====

Held 2 Ubuntu Women Sessions during UDS

Thursday, October 28th: Ubuntu Women Mentoring Partnerships (https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubu...r-partnerships)

Friday, October 29th: Ubuntu Women UDS-N Goals (https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubu...-project-goals)

Of the 623 Ubuntu Members at the end of this month 4.98% are women

*Monthly Team Reports: November 2010*

*Ubuntu Governance*

==== Americas Regional Membership Board ====

No applicants were present at the meeting on 2010-11-18

==== Developer Membership Board ====

Developer Membership Board meeting 2010-11-08 19:00 UTC

Chair: Stéphane Graber

Present: Benjamin Drung, Cody Somerville, Colin Watson, Emmet Hikory, Michael Bienia

Absent: Soren Hansen

Action review:

Administrative Matters

Review Marco Rodrigues participation in Ubuntu Development

[ACTION] persia to ask the CC for assistance regarding Marco's request for unban

PerPackageUploader Applications

Monty Taylor (mtaylor) (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MontyTaylor/...derApplication)

Adding upload rights to haildb

Approved: 6 for, 0 against. 0 abstained.

MOTU Applications

Micah Gersten (micahg) (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/micahg/MOTUApplication)

Approved: 6 for, 0 against, 0 abstained.

Next meeting

Date: November 22nd 2010, 12:00 UTC

Chair: Emmet Hikory

Meeting Log (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/10/11...u-meeting.html)

==== IRC Council ====

Team Report

Locobots replaced with Ubuntulog (in conjunction with LC and canonical sysadmins)

Finalised Member approval process and sent to CC for approval

Call for new ops for #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-ops

Call for IRCC nominations

Removal of bans without comments

Reviewed and worked on shell host ban draft document (not yet completed)

Liased with freenode about ways to improve the network (continuing work)

Bantracker access added for #ubuntu-women ops

2 Escalated items

Meeting Minutes

Meeting, 13th November 2010

Meeting cancelled because of lack of quorum.

Meeting, 28th November 2010

Logs available at http://www.novarata.net/mootbot/ubun...1128_1204.html

TOPIC:  -offtopic 'support' discussion policy

ACTION:  Pici to write a proposal for offtopic support and mail to the list for comments

TOPIC:  Ubuntu IRC name space over crowded and managed to different standards beyond that of the Ubuntu IRC principles.

ACTION received:  ikonia to draft a set of basic guidelines for channel creation

TOPIC:  Ubuntu operator recruitment process a waste of time, impractical and not required (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/...orRequirements)

VOTE:  clarify the process for op applications and remove the wiki page requirement.

RESULT: 4 for, 0 against, 0 abstained. Total: 4

TOPIC:  Creation of a #ubuntu-ops-backstage channel.

AGREED received:  Take this proposal to the ubuntu-irc list

==== LoCo Council ====

We had a LoCo Council meeting on November 16th. Topics discussed:

LoCo Team {re}approvals

Ubuntu-SE - not approved

Ubuntu-VN - not approved

==== Technical Board ====

Meeting 2010-11-02

Chair: Kees Cook

Present: Martin Pitt, Matt Zimmerman, Colin Watson, Mark Shuttleworth

Apologies: Scott James Remnant

Guests: Emmet Hikory

Action review

Colin to ensure that documentation on nature of extras.ubuntu.com archive makes it into process docs, and ensure that ARB legality checks are synchronised with those of ubuntu-archive. carry over

Matt to follow up with Brian on 174375 DONE

Dynamic "per package upload permissions" for Debian Developers

Supported in theory, formal proposal desired, since the details will be the hard part.

Micro release exception request for Chromium

Approved and documented.

Quarterly Brainstorm review

[ACTION] Matt to write up Quarterly Brainstorm review and send to TB mailing list.

TB meeting moved to 1500 UTC

Next chair: sabdfl

Meeting 2010-11-16

Chair: Martin Pitt

Present: Colin Watson, Kees Cook, Scott James Remnant

Guests: Scott Kitterman, Allison Randall, John Lenton, Eric Casteleijn

Action review

Colin to ensure that documentation on nature of extras.ubuntu.com archive makes it into process docs, and ensure that ARB legality checks are synchronised with those of ubuntu-archive. DONE

Matt to write up Quarterly Brainstorm review and send to TB mailing list. DONE

KDE micro version update exception

upstream policy draft: http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Min...e_Policy/Draft

Proposed policy: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UpdatesPolicy

Approved with 3 for, 0 against. 0 abstained

Martin added this to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleas...easeExceptions

couchdb on lucid: backport 1.0

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/te...er/000563.html

UbuntuOne cloud servers got updated to couchdb 1.0 to handle the load and SSL

According to README and James Westby, the 0.10 -> 1.0 upgrade needs to be done manually for the system wide instance

Impact on per-user couchdbs to be clarified

API is said to not have changed "much", but any change will break existing couchdb applications, and thus needs to be clarified and evaluated

will cause problems with shared home directories and clients with mixed 1.0/0.1 packages

To be investigated by U1 team: introduce couchdb-1.0 package into lucid; what other packages need to be changed, what's the impact?

To be re-discussed at next meeting with more information on the wiki page

ARB exception proposal

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostReleaseA...ptionsProposal

Public python libraries shouldn't be a matter for these packages

Private libraries could be kept in the app dir by setting sys.path

Can quickly templates be updated in lucid to automatically add the application dir to sys.path?

Non-quickly apps would have a requirement to set this up by themselves; is that practical?

.pyc files are not a must, so we could ship maverick packages without them

general opinion was that making an exception for desktop files only would be okay

Some discussion whether using a vendor prefix in /opt would make sense

Next chair: sabdfl (carried over)

Meeting 2010-11-30

Log: http://www.novarata.net/mootbot/ubun...1130_0859.html

Chair: Matt Zimmerman

Other members present: Martin Pitt

Guests: Allison Randall, John Lenton, Eric Casteleijn, Rick Spencer, Stuart Langridge, Emmet Hikory

Action review

KDE microversion SRU docs - done

couchdb lucid backport SRU - John Lenton (http://www.novarata.net/mootbot/ubun...30_0859.html#3)

Continuation from the previous meeting

We enumerated options for the Ubuntu One team to restore lost functionality in Ubuntu 10.04 resulting from the CouchDB 1.0 server-side update. The options supported by the TB members present were:

option 1: parallel package couchdb 1.0, update desktopcouch to use it, and release via SRU exception

option 3: update couchdb to 1.0 in backports, superseding 0.1 in lucid

option 4: do nothing, focus on natty, move on

The U1 team will decide which option to pursue based on available resources and business considerations

ARB exception proposal - Allison Randal (http://www.novarata.net/mootbot/ubun...30_0859.html#5)

Continuation from the previous meeting

Allison's proposal was supported by the TB members present:

Allow .desktop files to be installed outside /opt.

In Natty, we'll modify Quickly, cdbs, python-support, and related packages o support installation in /opt.

For Maverick, accept that .pyc files and version symlinks won't be generated for Python libraries.

For Maverick, ARB will perform manual package fixes on proposed applications, to install in /opt and load libraries from /opt.

Binaries only in /opt (no exceptions for Maverick), will not be in $PATH.

Official install location is /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/ (with version number? i.e. "/opt/extras.ubuntu.com/foo-1.5")

*Ubuntu Development Teams*

==== Xubuntu Team ====

===== Bug Triage =====

Still squashing bugs. This will be an on-going process.

===== Packaging, Development, & Testing =====

Inclusion of Xfce 4.7.x (future 4.8) is being worked on in natty.

===== Website & Marketing =====

Xubuntu needs a Marketing Lead. Contact us per http://xubuntu.org/devel if interested or email charlie-tca@ubuntu.com

===== Artwork =====

We still need a good plymouth theme.

Charlie is working with the Ubuntu Artwork Team to draw a specification for xubuntu artwork in Natty Narwhal.

ochosi is working on updating the faenza icon theme to include all icons.

ochosi is updating the bluebird theme to create greybird for possible inclusion in Natty Narwhal.

Feel free to check it out @ http://shimmerproject.org/hg/bluebird-colors > greybird.

Xubuntu needs an Artwork Lead. Contact us per http://xubuntu.org/devel if interested or email charlie-tca@ubuntu.com

===== Community =====

We are striving to get more users to blog about Xubuntu. We would like to keep word out of the changes being made, as well as new releases.

We are attempting to submit new articles to Ubuntu Weekly News at least once a month about Xubuntu.

A community meeting was held on 2010-11-18. It was decided that meetings will be held weekly through December on Thursdays.

A community meeting was held on 2010-11-25.

Minutes and logs from the meetings are available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings.

Xubuntu needs to nominate and vote for a permanent Project Lead. Nominations are explained in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xu...er/007614.html.

===== Documentation =====

Xubuntu needs a Documentation Lead. Contact us per http://xubuntu.org/devel if interested or email charlie-tca@ubuntu.com

==== Ubuntu Studio ====

Natty Development (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio...atty%20Narwhal)

Moderating Seeds

seeds updating in ubuntustudio-dev bzr branch

ubuntustudio-meta package updated (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/680317)

emailed Colin Watson to update task list for tasksel

Art Development

plymouth theme

built on local machine - http://www.fossmusicproject.org/publ...outh-theme.png

will begin updating package soon

GDM background/desktop wallpaper

want to update these as well

considering basing new images on developmental plymouth theme

Website Update

Held meeting - logs start approximately [01:19] http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/12/01...udio-devel.txt

Decisions Made

Will use the 'impact' mock-up theme - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio...bRevamp#Impact

Will stick with Drupal rather than another CMS (e.g. Wordpress)

Will use a "landing" page

Primary focus of the website will be:

to help new users understand what is Ubuntu Studio

to help new users learn how to use Ubuntu Studio

to help all users download Ubuntu Studio

Secondary focus of the website will be for marketing Ubuntu Studio

Next Meeting Preparations

tomwilso will prepare a 2nd draft of the site map focusing on primary features

ScottLavender will assist tomwilso as required

Kernel development

Alessio Bogani (https://launchpad.net/~abogani) has developed a -lowlatency kernel for Natty (https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+arch...s_filter=natty)

Waiting for "official" documentation from UKT to get kernel into the archive - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubu...n-and-flavours

*Ubuntu LoCo Teams*

==== Asturian Team ====

26 November - 1Help=1Coffee (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/75) & μCourses (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/73). Picture (http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4132/...61dcded74e.jpg).

19 November - 1Help=1Coffee (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/75) & μCourses (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/73). Picture (http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5166/...28543c8783.jpg).

12 November - Install Party Ubuntu 10.10. Post before (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/175), Post after & Pictures (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/182).

5 November - 1Help=1Coffee (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/75) & μCourses (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/73). Picture (http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1314/...ab22d786c9.jpg).

==== Australian Team ====

November Meeting (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTe...2010november09) - Regular Team Meeting held 09th November, chaired by Ryan Macnish (nisshh) (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RyanMacnish) and attended by 9 team members.

Australian Localised Promotional Material (http://www.ubuntu.org.au/node/77) - Team Members MoLE (https://launchpad.net/~moleonthehill), blahdeblah (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulGear) and head_victim (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JaredNorris) worked together to localise a pamphlet from the SpreadUbuntu (http://spreadubuntu.org/) site to incorporate the Ubuntu-AU team (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam) details.

Ubuntu Advocacy @ LCA2011 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/LCA2011Brisbane) - working towards Ubuntu-AU representation at the upcoming Linux.Conf.Au in January 2011.

==== Belgian Team ====

November 9th: presentation of Ubuntu at University of  University of Ghent (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelgianTeam/...en_Source-2010 ) for students of Science Related Studies

November 14th: booth at  computer fair in Ghent (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelgianTeam/...ent_2010-11-14 )

November 21th: booth at  computer fair in Genk (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelgianTeam/...enk_2010-11-21 )

November 28th: booth at  computer fair in Antwerp (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelgianTeam/...erp_2010-11-28 )

Weekly IRC meetings (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BelgianTeam/IrcMeetings/Reports) for coordination on November 18th and 25th on #ubuntu-be

==== Cameroonian Team ====

20 November 2010.Maverick Meerkat, install party at ESG, Douala. Check Aventure Libre (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianT...ojects/Journal) #4 for details

==== Canadian Team ====

Ubuntu Hours in Waterloo, ON (Nov. 3) and Ottawa, ON (Nov. 11)

IRC Meeting, Nov. 14 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam...ngs/2010-11-14)

New website up: http://ubuntu-ca.org/

==== Catalan Team ====

November 1st: LoCo meeting about last minute praparations for Maverick release party.

November 5th: JosepGallart spoke about Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat and the release party on Catalan radio program l'Extraradi (http://www.extraradi.com/) from Com Ràdio.

November 6th: Maverick Release Party (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/MaverickMeerkat) at CTUG venue in Granollers, near Barcelona. Pictures 1 (http://picasaweb.google.com/crazyser...a_2OzEjceFyQE#) Pictures 2 (http://www.flickr.com/photos/siscoga...7625364493190/)

November 11th: JosepGallart spoke about Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat and the release party on a Balearic radio program from SOM Ràdio (http://www.som.cat/).

November 16th: LoCo meeting about sensation from Maverick release party and thing to improve next party.

November 20th: Maverick Release Party (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/564/detail/) at Ca Revolta venue in València.

==== French Team ====

November news :

We have new goodies (Mugs (http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricomor...7625332527372/), badges (http://yoboy.fr/images/ubuntu-fr_badges2010.jpg), tshirts for women (http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricomor...7625332527372/), tshirts for men (http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricomor...7625332527372/), metal stickers (http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/or...1289580245.jpg))

The design of our logo (http://yoboy.fr/images/ubuntu-fr_logo2010.png) changes to be more like the new Ubuntu. Color variations and different positions will come in December.

We are re-organising our working teams (http://yoboy.fr/images/ufr_lp_orga.png) and website projects (http://yoboy.fr/images/ufr_lp_website.png) in Launchpad, hosting the source code of our web applications. The future organisation will look like this : teams (http://yoboy.fr/images/ufr_lp_orga_futur.png) and projects (http://yoboy.fr/images/ufr_lp_website_futur.png)

November 5th to 7th - Ubuntu Party in Paris - conferences, workshops, classes, demonstrations, webradio, streaming video, installs - 150 benevolents, 3000 visitors, report (http://blog.yoboy.fr/post/2010/11/My-fisrt-Ubuntu-Party)

November 9th - IRC meeting in #ubuntu-fr-meeting channel on Freenode for the debriefing of the Ubuntu Party in Paris friday, an education oriented day. minutes (http://wiki.ubuntu-party.org/index.p...10.10/CR091110).

November 10th - weekly ubuntu-fr-webteam meeting

November 13th - Install Party in Brives-la-Gaillarde - conferences, installs - 80 visitors, report (http://www.pullco.fr/2010/11/bilan-d...-la-gaillarde/)

November 15th - weekly ubuntu-fr-webteam meeting

November 15th - Rendez-vous Ubuntu in Paris, it's a flash ubuntu hour organised in the afternoon for the evening, 6 people show up, not bad.

November 16th - Install Party Maverick in Lille

November 17th - Install Party in Paris 8 university

November 20th - Install Party in Marseille - conferences, installs

November 20th - Ubuntu Party in Toulouse - conferences, installs, workshop - 700 visitors

November 20th - Maverick Party in Bordeaux - conferences, demonstrations, webradio, installs - 60 visitors, report (http://www.giroll.org/post/2010/11/2...Maverick-Party)

November 22th - weekly ubuntu-fr-webteam meeting

November 27th - Debriefing Ubuntu Party in Paris - starting to organize the next. report (http://wiki.ubuntu-party.org/index.p...10.10/CR271110)

November 29th - weekly ubuntu-fr-webteam meeting

November 30th - IRC meeting in #ubuntu-fr-meeting channel on Freenode of the association Ubuntu-fr. agenda (http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/evenements/...ssociation_odj), minutes (http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/evenements/...ssociation_log)

==== Greek Team ====

Four new moderators chosen for the forum by the members. Congrats and keep up the good work!

Ubuntistas, community's magazine, issue 10 is out! You can check it out (in Greek) here (http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/252). Congratulations to the members who man the magazine's team!

Our team's planet is up and running at Curso Linux UNITEC  (http://planet.ubuntu-gr.org)

==== Honduras Team ====

Friday 12: (http://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php...&id=1604017838)

Friday 26: BarCamp 4.0 UNITEC  (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ https://sites.google.com/a/unitec.edu/barcampsps/)

==== Hungarian Team ====

Presenting at the Infoera Conference (a conference for ITC teachers) at Füzesgyarmat about Ubuntu (November 26): Photos (http://www.flickr.com/photos/mogorva...7625480730190/)

The number of registered users on ubuntu.hu has surpassed 19700

We had our monthly IRC meeting on the first Thursday of the month as usual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HungarianTeam/IRCMeetings

We regularly updated our loco site with the latest news: http://ubuntu.hu

We did various translation-related tasks

==== Ubuntu Ireland ====

Members of our loco, gave out Ubuntu cds at  the Business Value of Open Source  (http://www.een-ireland.ie/eei/events...sp?eventid=270) on the 16 November. Write up  here (http://www.redbrick.dcu.ie/~tdr/blog...urce-software/)

Regular Monthly IRC Meeting (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IR...ngs/2010-11-17) was held at 8pm Irish time on Wednesday 17th November 2010.

On Wednesday 24th of November the  Dublin  (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/527/detail/) Ubuntu Hour took place at 19:00 in the Trinity Capital Hotel.

On Thursday 25th of November the  Limerick  (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/526/detail/) Ubuntu Hour took place in the Absolute Hotel at 18:00.

Members of our loco, are giving a hand running a  Christmas quiz (http://christmastechiequiz2010.eventbrite.com/). next month. Planing is under way.

Members of our loco made a more interactive facebook page,  Ubuntu-ie (http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/...62490127121141).

==== Japanese Team ====

We held "Ubuntu Off-line Meeting Kansai 10.10" at October 30th. About 40 people attended.

https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/O...ai201010Report

We held "Ubuntu 10.10 Release Party Tokyo" at November 6th. 68 people attended.

https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/O...o201011/Report

http://picasaweb.google.com/10646826...asePartyTokyo#

==== Nicaraguan Team ====

06 Nov:

POSOL Ep.16 (http://podcast.softwarelibre.org.ni/?p=259) released by Team POSOL (Leandro Gomez, Jose Ernesto Davila, Norman Garcia and Marcelo Gutierrez).

15 Nov:

Pizza Bash 1.11 (http://linuxtour.org/Pizza-Bash-1.11), team members attended Bash.

16 Nov:

Team members participated meetting with CCEN (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/www.ccenicaragua.org)

20-21 Nov:

"Digital Technoogy for civil society" workshop in Santiago de Chile. Norman Garcia (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/norm) gave a workshop about digital security for NGO´s and a talk about Ubuntu.

22 Nov:

POSOL Ep.17 (http://podcast.softwarelibre.org.ni/?p=298) released by Team POSOL (Leandro Gomez, Jose Ernesto Davila, Norman Garcia and Marcelo Gutierrez).

30 Nov:

    *Drupaleada Noviembre '10 (http://groups.drupal.org/node/108639), members attended drupaleada.

==== South African Ubuntu team ====

6 November:  Stellenbosch Ubuntu Hour (http://my-ubuntu-day.blogspot.com/20...untu-hour.html ) also  these cute ones (http://blog.smartcube.co.za/2010/11/07/ubuntu-cat/ )

15 November: IRC meeting (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20101115)

21 November: Pretoria Ubuntu Hour (http://my-ubuntu-day.blogspot.com/20...shed-with.html)

28 November:  Ubuntu-za geeknic (http://my-ubuntu-day.blogspot.com/20...stenbosch.html )

==== Ubuntu United Kingdom LoCo Team ====

IRC meeting held on the 02nd (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam/MeetingNotes/20101102) and 30th (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam/MeetingNotes/20101130)

FOSS Friday at Fossbox (http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...d=246451092550)

==== United States Teams ====

===== Ubuntu California =====

Team meetings:

Sunday, November 7th (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...s/10November07)

Sunday, November 21st (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...s/10November21)

Ubuntu Hours:

Nov 4 Lake Forest (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/360/detail/)

Nov 10 San Francisco (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/523/detail/)

Nov 11 San Jose (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/551/detail/)

Nov 18 Lake Forest (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/361/detail/)

Nov 18 Mountain View (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/361/detail/)

Nov 20 San Diego (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/552/detail/)

Website:

After discussion on list (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001456.html) and at November 21st meeting (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...s/10November21) we decided to use the ubuntu-us Linode and Google Apps

New website team (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...esWhat#Website) created to start website configuration

===== Ubuntu Chicago LoCo Team =====

Held our regular monthly meeting on 2010-11-01

Held our 10.10 release party (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/547/detail/) on 2010-11-21 at Pumping Station One (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/venues/6/detail/)

===== Florida LoCo Team =====

Team Meeting held in #ubuntu-us-fl November 16th.

===== New York State Team =====

.:Events:.

20101106 6pm - 9pm NY State Ubuntu LoCo Launch Events Combined Launch Events

20101106 6pm - 9pm NY State Ubuntu LoCo Finger Lakes Launch and Holiday Party Barnes and Noble @ RIT

20101106 6pm - 9pm NY State Ubuntu LoCo New York City Area NYU Stern

20101106 6pm - 9pm NY State Ubuntu LoCo Central New York Syracuse

20101120 12pm - 4pm cws, deejoe and cprofitt will co-sponsor a Linux Workshop with Interlock Rochester

20101120 9am - 4pm cprofitt will hold a hands-on lab for educators at NYSCATE 2010 Hands-on Lab

.:Meetings:.

.:Other:.

===== Virginia Team =====

Regular Monthly IRC Meeting (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirginiaTeam/MeetingMinutes) was held at 8pm Eastern on November 1

Ubuntu Hours

Fridays at Noon Jim Tarvid (http://ls.net/content/ubuntu-hour) (https://launchpad.net/~tarvid)

First Hampton Roads Ubuntu Hour was November 23 at 7:00 p.m. in Newport News, Virginia. Announcement (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10103909) and photo from event (http://www.flickr.com/photos/digifoo/5204517654/). (Tutorial on Debian/Ubuntu Packaging (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/jledbetter & https://wiki.ubuntu.com/jtatum)

*Additional Ubuntu Teams*

==== Accessibility Team ====

Work continues on the Persona project

Accessibility wiki continues to be a work in progess. We did update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/GettingInvolved and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/Testing . There are now tests available that any person can use to determine accessibility of software.

==== Ubuntu Classroom Team ====

Classes:

23 Nov: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/23...om.html#t14:01) by bilalakhtar for Packaging Alley-oop -- Getting your package into Ubuntu through Debian (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training)

24 Nov: (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/24...om.html#t00:01) by paultag for Full Circle Magazine, Issue #43 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training)

==== Ubuntu Women ====

It's official, 5% of Ubuntu Members are Women!

Blog post by Elizabeth Krumbach: http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=3651

Blog post by Jono Bacon: http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/11/02/...rock-and-roll/

http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-43/ article "5% of Ubuntu Members are Women" by Elizabeth Krumbach

Of the 623 Ubuntu Members at the end of this month 5.14% are women (30 November 2010)

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

*Tuesday, 04 January 2011*

==== Ubuntu Chicago IRC Meeting ====
Start: 03:00 UTCEnd: 04:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-chicago on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChicagoTeam/Meetings

==== Asia-Oceania RMB Meeting ====
Start: 10:00 UTCEnd: 11:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/R...ds/AsiaOceania

==== Ubuntu-audio-dev meeting ====
Start: 11:00 UTCEnd: 12:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/MeetingAgenda

==== Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting ====
Start: 13:00 UTCEnd: 14:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting

==== Server team IRC meeting ====
Start: 16:00 UTCEnd: 17:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: Not listed as of publication

==== Desktop Team Meeting ====
Start: 16:30 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-desktop on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting

==== Kernel Team Meeting ====
Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: Not listed as of publication

==== App Review Board Meeting ====
Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Agenda

==== LoCo Health Check ====
Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-locoteams on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoHealthCheck

==== EMEA Membership Meeting ====
Start: 20:00 UTCEnd: 21:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA

==== Community Council Meeting ====
Start: 21:00 UTCEnd: 23:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda

*Wednesday, 05 January 2011*

==== Ubuntu Cloud Community and Q+A Meeting ====
Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-cloud on freenode.netAgenda: Not listed as of publication

==== Weekly Ubuntu Foundations team meeting ====
Start: 16:00 UTCEnd: 17:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: ound under https:/wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Meetings/2011/0105Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam

==== Edubuntu Meeting ====
Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Meetings/Agenda

==== Jono Bacon @ Home Videocast: Various Topics and Q+A ====
Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-baconAgenda: Not listed as of publication

==== QA Team Meeting ====
Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-quality on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings/

*Thursday, 06 January 2011*

==== Ayatana UX team meeting ====
Start: 13:00 UTCEnd: 13:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: * Introductions * Review team charter * Organize first UX activity * Brainstorm future UX activities

==== Ubuntu Translations Meeting ====
Start: 16:00 UTCEnd: 17:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TranslatingU...vents/Meetings

==== Xubuntu Community Meeting ====
Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings

==== Ubuntu News Team Meeting ====
Start: 23:00 UTCEnd: Friday, 07 January 2011 at 00:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-news on freenode.netAgenda: Not listed as of publication

*Friday, 07 January 2011*

==== Natty Weekly Release Team meeting ====
Start: 16:00 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/Agenda

*Saturday, 08 January 2011*

==== Ubuntu IRC Council Meeting ====
Start: 20:00 UTCEnd: 21:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcC.../MeetingAgenda

==== Washington DC BugJam ====
Start: 21:00 UTCEnd: 23:00 UTCLocation: IRC channels #ubuntu-us-dc and #ubuntu-bugs on freenode.netAgenda: Not listed as of publication

==== DC Loco IRC meeting ====
Start: 23:00 UTCEnd: Sunday, 09 January 2011 at 00:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-us-dc on freenode.netAgenda: Not listed as of publication

*Sunday, 09 January 2011*

*Monday, 10 January 2011*

==== Security Team Catch-up ====
Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 18:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.netAgenda: nothing formal, just a weekly catch-up.

*Updates and Security for 6.06, 8.04, 9.10, 10.04 and 10.10 in December*

*Security Updates*

USN-1025-1: Bind vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1025-1USN-1026-1: Python Paste vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1026-1USN-1027-1: Quagga vulnerabilities  - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1027-1USN-1028-1: ImageMagick vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1028-1USN-1029-1: OpenSSL vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1029-1USN-1030-1: Kerberos vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1030-1USN-1019-1: Firefox and Xulrunner vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1019-1USN-1020-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1020-1USN-1031-1: ClamAV vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1031-1USN-1032-1: Exim vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1032-1USN-1024-2: OpenJDK regression - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1024-2USN-1033-1: Eucalyptus vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1033-1

*Ubuntu 6.06 Updates*

bind9 (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...er/012886.htmlquagga- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...er/012887.htmlopenssl (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...er/012888.htmlkrb5- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...er/012889.htmlpostgresql-8.1 8.1.23-0ubuntu0.6.06        - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...er/012890.html

*Ubuntu 8.04 Updates*

bind9 (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012586.htmlspamassassin 3.2.4-1ubuntu1.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012587.htmlapparmor 2.1+1075-0ubuntu9.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012588.htmlimagemagick- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012589.htmlquagga_0.99.9-2ubuntu1.4_hppa_translations.tar.gz- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012590.htmlopenssl_0.9.8g-4ubuntu3.13_sparc_translations.tar.gz (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012591.htmlkrb5- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012592.htmlmailman 1:2.1.9-9ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012593.htmlopenvpn 2.1~rc7-1ubuntu3.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012594.htmladvi (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012595.htmlacroread 9.4.1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012596.htmlpostgresql-8.3 8.3.13-0ubuntu8.04 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012597.htmlopensc (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012598.html

*Ubuntu 9.10 Updates*

bind9_9.6.1.dfsg.P1-3ubuntu0.4_armel_translations.tar.gz- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012536.htmlnspluginwrapper 1.2.2-0ubuntu6.9.10.1        - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012537.htmlopenbravo-erp 2.50MP-24-1karmic1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012538.htmlimagemagick- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012539.htmlquagga_0.99.13-1ubuntu0.1_i386_translations.tar.gz- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012540.htmlopenssl_0.9.8g-16ubuntu3.5_powerpc_translations.tar.gz- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012541.htmlkrb5- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012542.htmlpapyon 0.4.3-1ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012543.htmlcamlimages (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012544.htmladvi (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012545.htmlacroread 9.4.1-1karmic1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012546.htmladobereader-deu 9.4.1-1karmic1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012547.htmlpostgresql-8.4 8.4.6-0ubuntu9.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012548.htmlopensc (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012549.html

*Ubuntu 10.04 Updates*

bind9_9.7.0.dfsg.P1-1ubuntu0.1_armel_translations.tar.gz- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011898.htmllinux-ports-meta (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011899.htmlcloud-init 0.5.10-0ubuntu1.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011900.htmlmysql-dfsg-5.1 5.1.41-3ubuntu12.8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011901.htmlupdate-inetd 4.35ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011902.htmltestdrive 1.38-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011903.htmlgit-core 1:1.7.0.4-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011904.htmlapparmor 2.5.1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011905.htmlopenbravo-erp-openjdk 2.50MP-24-1lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011906.htmlimagemagick- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011907.htmlquagga_0.99.15-1ubuntu0.1_ia64_translations.tar.gz- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011908.htmlpaste- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011909.htmlopenssl_0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.5_amd64_translations.tar.gz- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011910.htmllibpoe-component-client-dns-perl        1:1.051-1build1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011911.htmllibpoe-component-client-keepalive-perl        0.2620-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011912.htmlkrb5- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011913.htmllibpoe-component-client-http-perl        0.893-1build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011914.htmlmongodb 1:1.2.2-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011915.htmlmsttcorefonts 3.2ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011916.htmlxf86-input-wacom 1:0.10.5-0ubuntu4.1        - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011917.htmlxorg-server 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011918.htmlpartman-base 139ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011919.htmlipvsadm 1:1.25.clean-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011920.htmltomcat6 6.0.24-2ubuntu1.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011921.htmlrsyslog 4.2.0-2ubuntu8.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011922.htmlsystem-tools-backends 2.9.4-0ubuntu1.1        - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011923.htmllibvirt 0.7.5-5ubuntu27.8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011924.htmlpidgin 1:2.6.6-1ubuntu4.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011925.htmlasterisk 1:1.6.2.5-0ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011926.htmlsrtp 1.4.4~dfsg-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011927.htmllinux-firmware 1.34.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011928.htmlkdeplasma-addons 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011929.htmlkdeartwork 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011930.htmlkdetoys 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011931.htmlkdesdk 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011932.htmlkdenetwork 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011933.htmlkdeedu 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011934.htmlkdewebdev 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011935.htmlkdeadmin 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011936.htmlkdebase-runtime 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011937.htmlkdepim-runtime 4:4.4.8-0ubuntu0.0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011938.htmlkdepim 4:4.4.8-0ubuntu0.0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011939.htmlkdeaccessibility 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011940.htmlkdegames 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011941.htmlkdemultimedia 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011942.htmlkdebase-workspace 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011943.htmlkdegraphics 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011944.htmlkdepimlibs 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011945.htmlkdebase 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011946.htmlkdebindings 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011947.htmloxygen-icons 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011948.htmlkdeutils 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011949.htmlkde4libs 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011950.htmlbareftp_0.3.1-1ubuntu1.2_sparc_translations.tar.gz (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011951.htmlkde-l10n-nb 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011952.htmlkde-l10n-gl 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011953.htmlkde-l10n-ko 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011954.htmlkde-l10n-pa 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011991.htmlkde-l10n-el 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011955.htmlkde-l10n-hr 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011956.htmlkde-l10n-ga 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011992.htmlkde-l10n-fr 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011957.htmlkde-l10n-pt 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011958.htmlkde-l10n-ro 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011959.htmlkde-l10n-ml 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011960.htmlkde-l10n-ru 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011961.htmlkde-l10n-da 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011993.htmlkde-l10n-he 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011962.htmlkde-l10n-eu 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011963.htmlkde-l10n-ca 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011964.htmlkde-l10n-cs 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011965.htmlkde-l10n-hu 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011966.htmlkde-l10n-engb 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1        - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011994.htmlkde-l10n-wa 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011995.htmlkde-l10n-sk 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011967.htmlkde-l10n-ptbr 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1        - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011968.htmlkde-l10n-ca-valencia 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1        - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011996.htmlkde-l10n-si 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011969.htmlkde-l10n-uk 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011997.htmlkde-l10n-mai 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1        - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011972.htmlkde-l10n-gu 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011970.htmlkde-l10n-ar 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011971.htmlkde-l10n-tr 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011974.htmlkde-l10n-sv 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011998.htmlkde-l10n-id 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011973.htmlkde-l10n-et 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011999.htmlkde-l10n-km 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/012000.htmlkde-l10n-fy 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/012001.htmlkde-l10n-kk 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/012002.htmlkde-l10n-zhcn 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1        - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011975.htmlkde-l10n-hi 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011976.htmlkde-l10n-tg 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/012003.htmlkde-l10n-nl 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/012004.htmlkde-l10n-fi 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011977.htmlkde-l10n-sl 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011978.htmlkde-l10n-csb 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1        - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011979.htmlkde-l10n-zhtw 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1        - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011980.htmlkde-l10n-nn 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/012005.htmlkde-l10n-kn 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011981.htmlkde-l10n-lt 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/012006.htmlkde-l10n-eo 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011983.htmlkde-l10n-sr 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011982.htmlkde-l10n-mk 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/012007.htmlkde-l10n-pl 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/012008.htmlkde-l10n-de 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011984.htmlkde-l10n-nds 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1        - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011985.htmlkde-l10n-lv 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011986.htmlkde-l10n-is 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/012009.htmlkde-l10n-es 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011987.htmlkde-l10n-ja 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011988.htmlkde-l10n-it 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011990.htmlkde-l10n-bg 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011989.htmlacroread 9.4.1-1lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/012010.htmllinux-meta-lts-backport-maverick 2.6.35.23.35        - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/012011.htmlclamav 0.96.5+dfsg-1ubuntu1.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/012012.htmltftp-hpa 5.0-11ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/012013.htmlpostgresql-8.4 8.4.6-0ubuntu10.04 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/012014.htmlpostgrey 1.32-4ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/012015.htmlevolution 2.28.3-0ubuntu10.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/012016.htmladobereader-deu 9.4.1-1lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/012017.htmlopensc (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/012018.htmlcentrifydc 4.4.2-310-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/012019.html

*Ubuntu 10.10 Updates*

bind9_9.7.1.dfsg.P2-2ubuntu0.1_i386_translations.tar.gz- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009061.htmllinux-ports-meta (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009062.htmlsoftware-center 3.0.7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009063.htmlschroot 1.4.7-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009064.htmlpurple-plugin-pack 2.6.3-1ubuntu1        - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009065.htmlqemu-kvm 0.12.5+noroms-0ubuntu7.1        - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009066.htmlwireshark_1.2.11-4build0.10.10.1_powerpc_translations.tar.gz        (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009067.htmlopenbravo-erp-openjdk 2.50MP-24-1maverick1        - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009068.htmlimagemagick- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009069.htmlopenssl_0.9.8o-1ubuntu4.3_armel_translations.tar.gz- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009070.htmlkrb5- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009071.htmlmonobristol 0.60.1-2~maverick1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009072.htmldansguardian 2.10.1.1-2ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009073.htmlparted 2.3-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009074.htmlquickly-widgets 10.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009075.htmlubuntu-docs 10.10.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009076.htmlubuntu-docs 10.10.5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009077.htmlpython-defaults 2.6.6-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009078.htmljuffed 0.8.1-1build0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009079.htmlampache 3.5.4-7ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009080.htmlwine1.2 1.2.2-0ubuntu1~maverick1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009081.htmlindicator-appmenu 0.0.13-0ubuntu1.1        - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009082.htmllibwx-perl 0.9702-1build0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009083.htmlaptdaemon 0.31+bzr506-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009084.htmldell-recovery 0.71.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009085.htmllinux-linaro 2.6.35-1010.17 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009086.htmlsqlite3 3.7.2-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009087.htmllinux-firmware 1.38.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009088.htmleucalyptus- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009089.htmlbareftp_0.3.4-1ubuntu0.1_armel_translations.tar.gz- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009090.htmlacroread 9.4.1-1maverick1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009091.htmlevolution-data-server 2.30.3-2ubuntu2.1        - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009092.htmlevolution 2.30.3-1ubuntu7.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009093.htmlindicator-sound 0.5.0.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009094.htmlclamav 0.96.5+dfsg-1ubuntu1.10.10.1        - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009095.htmlubuntu-sso-client 1.0.8-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009096.htmlmonobristol 0.60.1-2~maverick2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009097.htmllinux-meta 2.6.35.24.29 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009098.htmlpostgresql-8.4 8.4.6-0ubuntu10.10        - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009099.htmlpostgrey 1.32-5ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009100.htmlpackagekit 0.6.8-0ubuntu3.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009101.htmlmonobristol 0.60.1-2~maverick3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009102.htmlcmake 2.8.2-2ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009103.htmllinux-meta-linaro 2.6.35.1010.14 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009104.htmlopensc (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009105.htmladobereader-deu 9.4.1-1maverick1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009106.htmlcentrifydc 4.4.2-310-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ma...er/009107.html

*UWN Translations*

Note to translators and our readers please follow the link below for the information you need.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...r/Translations

*Subscribe*

Get your copy of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter delivered each week to you via email at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news

*Archives and RSS Feed*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at:
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

Amber GranerNathan HandlerLiraz SiriElizabeth KrumbachJohn ChiazzeseDaniel LewisAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content on this site is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License
Creative Commons License 3.0 BY SA

----------

